# For those who rent/have rented their property



## Koda (Jun 10, 2014)

I was wondering how did you find your place? I am hoping to hear from people who have found houses to rent that have some sort of land with it. I know that there are some suburban lots that can reach a quarter acre or so, but that's total lot space which obviously doesn't leave much usable space seeing as the house has to go somewhere haha So I guess I'm hoping to hear from people renting who have at least a quarter acre of USABLE land.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Basically just got lucky and found a place with 2 acres in the paper. Perhaps you could check with realtors.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

We asked around for a house with acreage to other Realtors and area farmers. They put us in touch with a person who never advertises. 
He was the city building inspector who owns property outside the city limits. It has 2 mobiles but they were rented out at the time. We went to the top of the list because we would pay him more for the whole property minus 1 mobile and let them use whatever pieces they wanted like for garden and storage.
We now rent the 2 mobiles and 35 acres pasture with hay coming off the remainder. 
Hoping to buy this in the next few years.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Some acquaintances heard I was looking for a place and offered a place they owned. It was in pretty bad shape so I got 6 months rent free to make it habitable. I shouldn't say rent free since I bought the supplies along with doing the work but even after the 6 months were up I still only paid $100.00/month for rent and lived there for 8 or 9 years. It sat on 2 acres so I had room for a horse too.


----------



## Earnest T. Bass (Jun 28, 2017)

We found our place through Homepath. Eight acres overgrown for years and old farmhouse It was in foreclosure and the house was in bad shape, good bones thou. I worked on it for about a year(prob 6 months total work time). Now appraises for twice what we paid. Have had renters last 3 1/2 years. Got lucky on that, fore most cared for the property.We will be moving in next year to start our retirement hobby farm, can't wait. The house will hit the century mark in 2020.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Follow the newspaper or place an add in newspaper, craigslist, etc. yourself.
I rented a couple rural farm houses when I was younger, both were owned by farmers who bought the place because they wanted the ground. The house was still good, so they rented it for a little additional income.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

You could place a "wanted" ad for what you are looking for. Do it online if you are comfortable with that, in the facebook swap n shop group for your area or craigslist. Or try the bulletin board at the feed store or where ever your community has one. (Bring your own thumbtacks, there are never enough) A lot of those "semi rural" type of properties will be rented without ever being advertised. The small town/small community/tight neighborhood grapevine can do wonders. 

This is very timely, as we have a rental. The old renter isn't done moving out yet, meanwhile 3 other parties have expressed interest. And a couple of "good samaritans" even pinged us to make sure we _knew_ they were moving out. lol


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I rented out property. You have to show it as income and you have to do upkeep, most renters don't take care of property like you would.

big rockpile


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

Earnest T. Bass said:


> We found our place through Homepath. Eight acres overgrown for years and old farmhouse It was in foreclosure and the house was in bad shape, good bones thou. I worked on it for about a year(prob 6 months total work time). Now appraises for twice what we paid. Have had renters last 3 1/2 years. Got lucky on that, fore most cared for the property.We will be moving in next year to start our retirement hobby farm, can't wait. The house will hit the century mark in 2020.


That's almost the way we got ours. Different website, mine was just real-estate searching, but all the same about the same situation (though I have worked on mine for 4 years - no debt or anything but we're almost ready to move in).


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We used to own a rental property with a couple of acres ... we advertised and found renters on Craigslist.

When we first moved into the area and needed a place to stay, we found that a lot of rural rentals are advertised only by a sign by the road. So we just drove around looking for "for rent" signs in the area we wanted to be to find a place.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Koda said:


> I was wondering how did you find your place? I am hoping to hear from people who have found houses to rent that have some sort of land with it. I know that there are some suburban lots that can reach a quarter acre or so, but that's total lot space which obviously doesn't leave much usable space seeing as the house has to go somewhere haha So I guess I'm hoping to hear from people renting who have at least a quarter acre of USABLE land.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


We own six rentals, four of which are rural. Three of them are on two acre lots, one on an acre. They all have a garden space, even the ones in town. One has a small horse barn, they rent for between 350 to 500 per month. My Yvonne handles the advertising and rental applications these days. I never advertised when I was running things, just word of mouth but she advertises on zillow.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I might be in the boat where I have to toss out my dream of land ownership! The loan I'm applying for seems more and more unlikely. My student loan debt skews my debt to income ration, I do income based repayments but all the lenders use the total loan debt not my monthly repayment. Despite good grades and great debt I'm just working a a waitress, which I'm not complaining about as I feel blessed to even have a job in today's economy. But rather than renting in the city for cheap, I'd rather pay more for what I really want. 
In the long run does it make sense to spend more on rent for the next five years and get the experience; or to keep living frugally in an apartment? My ultimate goal is to eventually have a functional small farm that generate enough herbs and veggies to have a market booth. I almost feel like going crazy if I don't get this home loan and using my savings to pay rent and basic supplies; quitting my job as a waitress and giving country living a shot for the year. Best case scenario it works out and I can keep renting for another year. Worst case scenario I loose all my savings, grow noting but rocks, fatten no stock but deer and rabbits; learn a valuable lesson and return to the rat race again next year! 
Moderators please let me know if this should be a different thread.


----------

